# Gauge face templates



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

A while ago i saw a webpage posting with downloadable photoshop templates for ga16de equiped sentras/200sx's. I was planning on making some custom gauges with the templates, but i believe the website with the them has been deep sixed. Anybody happen to have either the templates or the url where i could find them? Thanks in advance


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Wait.. printable..?? you can print em out.. shhweet...
Damn just spent 60 bux on some gauges


----------

